# Any in Oregon?



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Oregon and I can't find any ratties that are close to where I live. Does anybody know if there are any accidental litters around the Portland area? Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am an oregonian. Are you looking for a breeder? 13 Moons Rattery is a VERY good one. She does drop-offs in Hillsboro.


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

i just got two dwarfs from 13 moons rattery! they don't have any standards anymore, but if you are interested in dwarfs, she is great! the waitlist is long though...lol


----------

